# Anyone remeber the CAn-Am racing series (1970's)?



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

These were the last glory years of full unrestricted and unlimited racing. Those days will never be eqauled. It was too dangerous anymore to try and develop a road race car/rocket hybrid. Lasted some few years and was gone forever.Yea, the CAn-AM(Canadian American circuit!):food-smiley-004:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The 917K kind of killed it off...........


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh yeah! Saw it at Mosport in 1970. When those cars came around for their first lap, it felt like 8.7 on the Richter scale. What a rush !!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Resurrection thread.

Went to lots of those races as well as the F1 races at Mosport and they tell me I had a good time.

Also went to a vintage Can-Am race at Mosport a few years ago; Brian Redman and George Follmer were driving. They hammered it for the first few laps and then it settled down into a cruise.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

CAN-AM was awesome!! There are PC racing sims that have the CAN-AM cars as mods. They were BEASTS!! Absolutely beautiful pieces of machinary.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah, the Wayback Machine strikes again...

As a kid I went to Mosport a couple of times with my Dad, uncle, and cousin for both the Can-Am and F1 before the one shut down and the other moved to Montreal. Don't remember much, except that Niki Lauda won the last F1 I was at. I do remember thinking that it was pretty cool, though. I had a couple of Can-Am cars for my AFX slot car set too.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I grew up with a father that raced local oval tracks, so NASCAR was on every Sunday. I got some sneak peeks at Can Am and other forms of GT and Euro racing, but not many. Not until I moved out on my own did I really get to start seeing other forms of racing.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Them were the days. Seen a Can Am race on the down town streets of Hamilton back then. Edit no it was formula Atlantic. Can Am I seen at Mosport about 80
.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I remember Mosport Park, Watkins Glen and Mid-Ohio...My-ex brother inlaw raced formula 2 for 2 seasons. I remember him taking me for a ride in a Mini Cooper S on the backroads when I was 9...was all four wheel high speed drifts and handbrake turns quite a ride. He developed hero status in my opinion after that ride


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Resurrection thread.
> 
> Went to lots of those races as well as the F1 races at Mosport and they tell me I had a good time.
> 
> Also went to a vintage Can-Am race at Mosport a few years ago; Brian Redman and George Follmer were driving. They hammered it for the first few laps and then it settled down into a cruise.



A 14 year old thread? Really? You couldn't just start a new one???


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> A 14 year old thread? Really? You couldn't just start a new one???


wouldn’t be the same because the guy who started this one was banned..lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> A 14 year old thread? Really? You couldn't just start a new one??


Hey, don't we already have a "resurrected" thread monitor?
I went to the one in Edmonton in '71 but that's about it. They didn't have any on the Coast or around Seattle.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> A 14 year old thread? Really? You couldn't just start a new one???


you guys that get annoyed with necro posts have to accept that the format of this forum, with the "recommended reading" threads going back for years at the bottom of each page, encourages this sort of thing.

i dont see the big deal personally.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> you guys that get annoyed with necro posts have to accept that the format of this forum, with the "recommended reading" threads going back for years at the bottom of each page, encourages this sort of thing.
> 
> i dont see the big deal personally.



I was busting @Wardo's balls more than anything.

But yeah, the recommended reading feature is absolute shit and needs to be turned off.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> I was busting @Wardo's balls more than anything.
> 
> But yeah, the recommended reading feature is absolute shit and needs to be turned off.


Unless you weren't around when the thread was posted or missed it and find it interesting. Like the man said, it's no big deal. When you look at it there's a date when it was posted. If you don't like the thread, don't click on it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I used to go to see the motorcycle racing in the early 70's and caught a few Can-Am races at the same time. The bike races were more interesting for me.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, bike racing there was good too. Mosport is a great track and a lot of fun to drive; has lots of elevation changes and it's so big compared to the other tracks around here that it doesn't seem like you're going all that fast - then you realize that the motor has tached out a 6 grand. .. lol


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

too young to see the original CAN AM races, but have been to Mosport plenty of times for the vintage races: they had can am cars there one year

unfortunately I saw the demise of the ex-Villeneuve Walter Wolf Dallara, driven by Dino Crescentini, who was a really nice fellow. RIP

unbelievable amount of power: I used to stand by Moss corner and watch them disappear up the long back straight, roaring engine sounds echoing through the trees

not my footage:


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

bolero said:


> unfortunately I saw the demise of the ex-Villeneuve Walter Wolf Dallara, driven by Dino Crescentini, who was a really nice fellow. RIP


Yeah, I remember that; I wasn’t there but it wasn’t that long ago.

I read somewhere that Villeneuve did not want to drive that car.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

funny I just watched the original cut of George Lucas' first film " THX-1138" and they used what appear to be Jim Hall Chaparrals in the movie, with the vaccuum ground effects!!

Here is a link to the whole movie on archive.org:









THX 1138 Original Cut.mkv : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


THX 1138 Original Cut.mkv



archive.org


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bolero said:


> funny I just watched the original cut of George Lucas' first film " THX-1138" and they used what appear to be Jim Hall Chaparrals in the movie, with the vaccuum ground effects!!
> 
> Here is a link to the whole movie on archive.org:
> 
> ...


I loved that movie when I first saw it decades ago. The cars, the bikes. 

I don't want to watch it now because I think it would look too much like a documentary.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL!

it still holds up, I had never seen it before


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Never saw THX 1138 as far as I recall but these used play as Sat. matinees when I was a kid, on double bills at drive ins in the 60's and were available on VHS in the early 70's. 




and


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

did you ever see "Flesh Gordon"?

pretty hilarious


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> did you ever see "Flesh Gordon"?
> 
> pretty hilarious


A few times. Sometimes double billed with Fritz The Cat. 
Saw cars like this on occasion at Pacific Raceways in Kent in the early '70s. Not Can Am but close.





Wasn't there an NFB film about Can Am Racing at Mossport? Something like this but a bit longer and louder.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

EG, do you mean this?






a REALLY good book to read, if you are into stuff like this, is

"The Unfair Advantage" by Mark Donohue

Among other things, he talks about developing the Porsche 917, and the CAN AM races, as well as the work he did on the Porsche 911 while he was working on the 917. Which helps explain why he did so well in the Porsche IROC races: he'd spent countless hours developing the car, so was intimately familiar with it!!

RIP


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> EG, do you mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be. It used to be shown at drive ins before the main movies. About the time you were going from the front seat to the back seat if the car you had had a back seat. Kinda hard to do that in a '62 MGA so that time was usually spent putting the top up and moving refreshments from the trunk to the drivers seat.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am pretty sure someone in the North of Japan has a 917K still going, but I would have to remmeber where. There are tons of Porsche there, even at the Shinto Shrines shares by the Priests. Oh well, here is a 962 going down the roads, but not the pigmalion one.....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

bolero said:


> EG, do you mean this?


I was at that one; and also a few others. I think the following year they were in Sunoco colors. I remember Donahue took a piece off the front corner of the Sunoco car during the race and there was some air ducting visible there and at first I thought that was a boot…lol.

Can’t remember which year but one of the McLarens had Jackie Stewart‘s name on it; actually it was a cockpit shell leaning up against the wall and never got on the car. Stewart didn’t drive in the race; I think he had medical problems maybe related to stomach ulcers or he just had the shits from drinking too much Labatt’s Blue.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Did Bob Tullius race Can-Am or strictly Trans-Am? I do remember seeing him at Mosport.


----------

